# suture allergy post-op complication?



## hbeard (Jun 2, 2011)

A pediatric patient had an esophageal hernia repair and is now having an allergic reaction to the sutures. She is still in the global period, would this be considered a post-op complication or could an E/M be billed?


----------



## mjewett (Jun 3, 2011)

I would check the insurance carriers policy on this, but many insurances take the stance that the intent of the surgery was not to create infection or allergic reaction, therefore this is unrelated to the intent of the surgery. It's worth billing it mod 24 on E/M service.


----------

